# quincho con parrilla



## denicuk

Cómo se dice "quincho" en ingles???? Me refiero a un quincho con parrilla y eso...
Graciasssssssss


----------



## belén

Para nuestros amigos no Argentinos, paraguayos o uruguayos:

quincho. 

 1. m. Arg., Par. y Ur. Cobertizo con techo de paja sostenido solo por columnas, que se usa como resguardo en comidas al aire libre.


----------



## denicuk

Si, bueno, el quincho al que me refiero no es exactamente asi, sino que es cerrado, pero bueno, tampoco se me ocurren sinonimos en castellano, asi que...el que tenga en ingles alguna palabra que se asemeje, por favor me la pasa!! Gracias!
Besos!


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Kiosko?


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Puede ser palapa


----------



## araceli

denicuk said:
			
		

> Cómo se dice "quincho" en ingles???? Me refiero a un quincho con parrilla y eso...
> Graciasssssssss


Hola:
Parece ser una palabra sin traducción precisa.
Estuve mirando en el Google y en todos lados ponen quincho, en varios idiomas.
Se podría poner quincho y al lado una somera descripción de lo que es.
Suerte.


----------



## jegaju

El quincho es para hacer carne asada o pinchos?  Es un palo donde pones la carne, cebolla, etc?  If so, in English, it would be just a stick or, more precisely a "skewer".


----------



## Ferry

Si está todo él cubierto de paja, podría ser un 'pajizo'. También podría valer la misma definición que se ha dado de 'quincho', 'cobertizo'. Si es como lo que aparece en el enlace que ha dado Cristóbal, pero cerrado, se parecería bastante a una 'choza' grande.

Saluditos,

Ferrán.


----------



## jose herbert

el termino quincho tiene algun sinonimo o significado q se ajuste al sentido de esta exprecion "fumando mi quincho" ?


----------



## paradespejardudas

Hola a todos, ya lei el thread anterior, pero no quedó del todo claro. Busque PAVILION en el google, que es la palabra que sugerían, pero no es exactamente la palabra que estoy buscando. Creo que pavilion se refiere más a una carpa o un gazebo. Para los que no son argentinos, esto es a lo que me refiero:











Gracias!


----------



## LaReinita

La primera foto es un Pavilion pero las otras tienen paredes? Quizás ellos son "Screened-in Porches"


----------



## paradespejardudas

Puede tener paredes o no, por eso es que inclui varias fotos. En general el techo está hecho de paja


----------



## abeltio

Muchas palabras no se traducen y se adoptan tal como vienen...

En Argentina usamos Living en vez de Sala de Estar.
En USA se oye mucho patio.

Yo pondría: quincho, dado que es una palabra usada solamente en esta esquina del universo conocido, explicando en una nota a qué se refiere.

*quincho**.*


*1. *m._ Arg._,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Cobertizo con techo de paja sostenido solo por columnas, que se usa como resguardo en comidas al aire libre.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## lelis83

Hi! what's the word in english for quincho?

 
Llegada al Mirador del Valle del Establecimiento donde se observará La Laguna, el casco de la estancia (casa histórica – museo), el quincho, los senderos para las caminatas, vista al Río Ternero, etc

 
El *quincho* es un espacio o lugar de un edificio o espacio especialmente equipado para la preparación e ingesta de asado. La denominación tiene origen en que, frecuentemente, estos espacios están cubiertos con un techo de paja

thanks!


----------



## mary jully

Too late, but.....
¿Podría ser GRILL ROOM para traducir QUINCHO al Inglés?


                                       Mary Jully


----------



## Mate

Hola: 

Por las imágenes que aparecen si ponés Grill Room en Google,  creo que es algo mucho más lujoso que nuestro humilde quincho.

Esta otra combinación aparece poco en el buscador, pero podría ser más adecuada: Grill shed

Igual creo que tiene razón araceli: parece que se trata de una palabra sin traducción precisa.


----------



## mary jully

Me agrada la idea de GRILL SHED, pero también entiendo debe ser una palabra precisa. Mil gracias igual.

              Mary Jully


----------



## Shamilita

Aunque el post tiene varios meses, quizás ayude a alguien más 

Tal vez podría decirse: Barbecue Area


Corríjanme si estoy equivocada! Saludos!


----------



## Paola M

hello! I need your help! I'm translating a text for a web and I don't know how to translate the word "Quincho". It is a spanish word and refers to sth like a shed which has a straw roof and is held by four pillars. It is used for example to eat meals in the garden.


----------



## Agró

Thatched barbecue area

There must be something better.


----------



## chileno

Gazebo is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Paola M

ok!! thank you!!


----------



## Sara41984

I don't think gazebo is a very good translation, because (This is from a California, USA point of view), a gazebo for me is a raised, open sided, wooden structure with a roof where people can sit and relax, or where a band can play.  I really think that "BBQ area" or "patio with a grill."  Although that may not seems so precise, the problem is that this is a cultural word.  I live in Santiago, Chile now, and almost all of the apartment complexes have "quinchos", and since we don't have a similar type of thing in the U.S., we don't have a one word translation.  I believe if you wanted to translate, "Tenemos un quincho," in English we would say, "I have a patio with a grill," or, "I've got a nice spot to Barbeque."


----------



## albertovidal

El "quincho", en Argentina, no es un gazebo y tampoco, necesariamente, tiene el techo de paja.
Por lo general, es una habitación en el patio o en el jardín donde hay una parrilla para hacer el asado.
La parrilla es así

Yo diría "*barbecue grill shed*"


----------



## Sara41984

The reason I wouldn't say "barbecue grill shed" is because it sounds very translated.  That just isn't something you would really say in English....plus, shed has a connotation of something small and not very nice, generally it's a place to keep tools---not a place for people, rather a place for things, or a very small and crappy place to live: "she lives in a shed" (derogatory).  This is a shed: http://www.gardenbuildingsdirect.co.uk/images/products/11819/17916/17916s.jpg
Also, Barbecue Grill is redundant:  a barbecue is a grill.  In my experience, we always say, "I've got a nice BBQ area at my house" or "We've got a grill in the backyard" or "my apartment complex has an area for BBQing."  There just isn't a one-word or two-word translation as far as I can see, because culturally we just don't have quinchas in the same way as you seems to in South America.


----------



## albertovidal

Sara41984 said:


> The reason I wouldn't say "barbecue grill shed" is because it sounds very translated.  That just isn't something you would really say in English....plus, shed has a connotation of something small and not very nice, generally it's a place to keep tools---not a place for people, rather a place for things, or a very small and crappy place to live: "she lives in a shed" (derogatory).  This is a shed: http://www.gardenbuildingsdirect.co.uk/images/products/11819/17916/17916s.jpg
> Also, Barbecue Grill is redundant:  a barbecue is a grill.  In my experience, we always say, "I've got a nice BBQ area at my house" or "We've got a grill in the backyard" or "my apartment complex has an area for BBQing."  There just isn't a one-word or two-word translation as far as I can see, because culturally we just don't have quinchas in the same way as you seems to in South America.


You're right with "shed".
However, "barbecue grills" exist.
barbecue grill
As to "quincho" the images below show how they are made in Argentina.
Perhaps you can find the right English word for this.
http://www.decocasa.com.ar/quinchos-tradicion-y-diseno.php


----------



## oriental

From deep down South (America) and to the world...  quincho, asado, chorizos, morcillas, mollejas, chinchulines, riñones,  pamplonas....
come, see, enjoy.

It will take years to explain to the world our quinchos and our asados.
Please use quincho and don't translate, use and explain.

Oh, one of the examples of "palapa" is shown here and is like one of our quinchos, 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSS9uEiLoxtl28L4sINRM6a_7kIym_vSmr_Hw4aO4XCf0hEvrmV

Point is, quincha (or quinchado) is, acording to the Drae :
*quincha**1**.*

 (Del quechua _qincha_, cerco o palizada).
* 1.     * f._ Am. Mer._ Tejido o trama de junco con que se afianza un techo o pared de paja, totora, cañas, etc.

* 2.     * f._ NO  Arg._,_ Chile_,_ Ec._ y_ Perú._  Pared hecha de cañas, varillas u otra materia semejante, que suele  recubrirse de barro y se emplea en cercas, chozas, corrales, etc..

The name of that kind of structure, along the years, is, now the place where we do our asados and join with our friends.Can be all bricks.... but still we call it a quincho.
Bye


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sara41984 said:


> I live in Santiago, Chile now, and almost all of the apartment complexes have "quinchos",


So they call them quinchos in Santiago too, that's good to know. The list of countries in the DRAE in which the word is used is incomplete, then. I lived in Santiago for three years but I didn't know that. Good.



			
				alberto said:
			
		

> tampoco, necesariamente, tiene el techo de paja.


En eso mi uso es diferente, para mí un quincho tiene techo de paja. Es más, llamamos quincho al techo de una casa, si es que es de paja. Creo recordar que en Argentina no, ¿o sí? Ejemplo: el techo de quincho me salió carísimo (me estoy refieriendo al techo de mi casa, no al techo de*l* quincho).
Saludos


----------



## Sara41984

Wow!  Those are some nice quinchos!  That's a lot more luxurious than what I've been seeing in Santiago.  I'm not sure how I would describe that in English, something like, "I have an amazingly luxurious BBQ at my house....you have to see it to believe it!"  Haha, those are awesome.

I see what you mean that a "barbecue grill" exists from that picture-although I've never heard that term, because where I'm from, if you say you're going to BBQ, that means it will be a grill over open flame.  If you say you're going to grill some meat, that means it will be a grill over either coals or an electric flame.  I asked my boyfriend, who's a BBqing aficionado, and he said he'd never say: "Let's have a BBQ Grill!" or "I have a BBQ Grill in my back yard!"  We would say: "Let's have a BBQ!"  or "I have a BBQ in my backyard."  Or "I have a grill in my backyard."  (he's from Virginia and I'm from California)

Here's the definition of a grill (from merriam-webster dictionary): a cooking utensil of parallel bars on which food is exposed to heat (as from charcoal or electricity) 

This is the definition of a Barbecue: 
1_a_ *:* a large animal (as a steer) roasted whole or split over an open fire or a fire in a pit    _b_ *:* barbecued food <eat _barbecue_> 


2* :* a social gathering especially in the open air at which barbecued food is eaten 


3* :* an often portable fireplace over which meat and fish are roasted 

There are no definitions for "BBQ grill" in dictionary.com or merriam-webster.

This could be particular to where we're from (West Coast and East Coast in the U.S.).  Perhaps where you're from people say BBQ Grill?  I haven't traveled extensively in Australia or England, it's very possible that term is used outside of the U.S.


----------



## Sara41984

Oriental said
"It will take years to explain to the world our quinchos and our asados.
Please use quincho and don't translate, use and explain."
I agree with this.  It's not possible to translate well without losing the sense of the word.  Which is why I've been going with a sentence to explain it, we just don't have quinchos in the U.S.


----------



## chileno

OK. If you examine both links, you'll see that quincho has a more types of structures, varying from normal looking rooms to what gazebos are in the US.

Take your pick.


http://www.google.com/search?q=gaze...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CHkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1053&bih=591


http://www.google.com/search?q=quin...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CBUQ_AUoAQ&biw=1053&bih=591


----------



## Sara41984

Yes, I agree with that.  We have a quincho where I live, and it is a very normal outdoor patio, nice but not too luxurious.  But notice when you look at gazebos, there are no BBQs in them; they are for bands to play in, or people to sit in.


----------



## chileno

Sara41984 said:


> Yes, I agree with that. We have a quincho where I live, and it is a very normal outdoor patio, nice but not too luxurious. But notice when you look at gazebos, there are no BBQs in them; they are for bands to play in, or people to sit in.



Sit in and eat.

Safety first? The grills are outside the covered area because of safety rules.


----------



## oriental

The "quincho" is a place outside the house, where you can enjoy, eat, drink, and play cards, or a place  just to be looking to the fire - yes, we use real wood in order to get the brasa, "*1.     * f. Leña o carbón encendidos, rojos, por total incandescencia." to cook the asado.with friends and family.
Has a "parrilla" "*1.     * f. Utensilio de hierro en forma de rejilla para poner al fuego lo que se ha de asar o tostar.", and our neighbours use charcoal...
And the quincho... who cares... just a  protected place around the fire, shine or rain....
The quincho and its contents depends on the pocket of the owner, but there is always friendliness... asado, wine, whisky, deserts and... happiness
We - and the neighbourgs - produce choisen cuts of red meat for the world. 
Never been in a BBQ.
I don't mind either

Bye.


http://www.365uruguay.com/el-asado.php


----------



## chileno

Correct, that's us alright. Not here, though. 

http://www.google.com/search?q=parr...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CA4Q_AUoAQ&biw=1053&bih=591


----------



## duvija

Yo lo conocía como 'techo de quincha' y un 'quincho' es una construcción con ese techo. Sí, ahhhhhhhhhhhh, los asados...

*thatch* [links]
English definition | conjugator | English synonyms | in context | images 


Concise Oxford Spanish Dictionary © 2009 Oxford University Press:
thatch 1 /θætʃ/ sustantivo 
uncountable (roofing) paja, juncos etc utilizados como techumbre, quincha f (AmS) 

countable (roof) tejado m de paja (or de juncos etc), techo m de quincha (AmS)
thatch 2 verbo transitivo ‹roof› cubrir(conj.⇒) or techar con paja (or juncos etc), empajar, quinchar (AmS) 


Diccionario Espasa Concise © 2000 Espasa Calpe: *thatch* [ɵætʃ] _nombre (techo de) paja


'*thatch*' also found in these Oxford entries: Spanish:
empajar - quincha - techar 


_


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

fire place ? en español tambien le dicen parrillero


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Sara41984 said:


> I don't think gazebo is a very good translation, because (This is from a California, USA point of view), a gazebo for me is a raised, open sided, wooden structure with a roof where people can sit and relax, or where a band can play.  I really think that "BBQ area" or "patio with a grill."  Although that may not seems so precise, the problem is that this is a cultural word.  I live in Santiago, Chile now, and almost all of the apartment complexes have "quinchos", and since we don't have a similar type of thing in the U.S., we don't have a one word translation.  I believe if you wanted to translate, "Tenemos un quincho," in English we would say, "I have a patio with a grill," or, "I've got a nice spot to Barbeque."


Esta es una buena respuesta *"I have a patio with a grill," or, "I've got a nice spot to Barbeque*


----------



## Mate

I'm sorry, but neither the patio with a grill not the nice spot to Barbeque you happen to have out there are necessarily roofed, while the quincho always have some sort of cover on top.


----------



## duvija

Mate said:


> I'm soorry, but neither the patio with a grill not the nice spot to Barbeque you happen to have out there are necessarily roofed, while the quincho always have some sort of cover on top.



Agreed/ The 'quincho' is basically 'that particular roof'.


----------



## St. Nick

Has anyone mentioned "covered patio" yet?


----------



## kingkongufulgus

denicuk said:


> Cómo se dice "quincho" en ingles???? Me refiero a un quincho con parrilla y eso...
> Graciasssssssss



A porch/patio with a barbeque/grill


----------



## kingkongufulgus

Mate said:


> I'm sorry, but neither the patio with a grill not the nice spot to Barbeque you happen to have out there are necessarily roofed, while the quincho always have some sort of cover on top.



A porch


----------



## Balusa

denicuk said:


> Cómo se dice "quincho" en ingles???? Me refiero a un quincho con parrilla y eso...
> Graciasssssssss


In Chile, a "quincho" is simply an outdoor grill


----------



## iribela

The closest thing that comes to mind is 'ramada.' It's understood here, and one can elaborate as to the specific cover and the grill depending on the situation or context.


----------



## Aviador

Balusa said:


> In Chile, a "quincho" is simply an outdoor grill


Yes, because in Chile it is a word imported from "rioplatense" area and, as it often happens, imported terms not always maintain their original semantic accuracy.


----------



## chileno

Again, look for gazebo in Google images and you will get the idea of what a quincho would be in the U.S. with a barbecue grill.


----------

